# Firefox Hello ne veut pas se connecter

## Adrien.D

Bonjour,

Sous Firefox 40.0.3, Hello refuse de se connecter; "Erreur inattendue" on m'indique.

Avec mon utilisateur et mot de passe ça fonctionne sur un PC Windows... 

Une idée ? 

Vous êtes dans le même cas ?

```
www-client/firefox-40.0.3::gentoo  USE="dbus gmp-autoupdate gstreamer jemalloc3 jit minimal pulseaudio system-cairo system-icu system-jpeg system-libvpx system-sqlite -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -egl -gstreamer-0 -hardened (-neon) (-pgo) (-selinux) -startup-notification {-test} -wifi" LINGUAS="be bg de es_ES fr it nl pl pt_BR ro ru uk -af -ar -as -ast -bn_BD -bn_IN -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -es_AR -es_CL -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fy_NL -ga_IE -gd -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -hy_AM -id -is -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -nb_NO -nn_NO -or -pa_IN -pt_PT -rm -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv_SE -ta -te -th -tr -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 41341 KiB

```

----------

## sebB

Avec une version antérieure de firefox ca fonctionnait?

T'as essayé avec un profil vierge (renomme .firefox et .cache/firefox)?

----------

## Adrien.D

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Avec une version antérieure de firefox ca fonctionnait?

 

Non ça n'a jamais fonctionné

 *sebB wrote:*   

> T'as essayé avec un profil vierge (renomme .firefox et .cache/firefox)?

 

Oui, ça ne fonctionne pas non plus   :Embarassed: 

----------

## sebB

Je viens de voir ton bug

Tu es sous gentoo ou calculate?

----------

## Adrien.D

Calculate

J'ai testé avec une VM sous Gentoo (LXDE) : même pb.

La VM étant moins performante j'ai mis mes logs de Calculate. 

Mais si besoin, je mets les bugs sous la VM Gentoo.

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Peux-tu vérifier ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> please check the following to see if firefox hello is enabled in your build: enter about:config into the firefox address bar (confirm the info message in case it shows up) & search for the preference named loop.enabled - it should be set to true. if it isn't double-click it and change its value accordingly.
> 
> 

 

source

Il me semble que hello est désactivé sur les versions ESR (les versions stables de gentoo), je ne sais pas pour les autres versions.

----------

## Adrien.D

Statut : Par défaut

Type : Booléen

Valeur : True

Il marche Hello c'est juste la connexion au compte   :Cool: 

----------

## sebB

Je viens de test sur mon pc net pas de soucis (firefox 38.2.1).

Pas trop d'idées mais as tu testé avec une distrib générique (ubuntu, fedora...) sur ta vm pour voir si c'est un problème gentoo ou ta config vm?

Ensuite, si tu veux avoir des réponses, tu devrais actualiser ton bug, préciser que tu es dans une vm, et mettre les logs gentoo.

Tu peux aussi aller faire un tour ici voir si tu trouve des pistes https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/

Par acquis de consciense tu poster ton emerge -pv firefox sous gentoo

----------

## Adrien.D

Ce qui est curieux, c'est que j'ai réinstallé gentoo dans une VM et ça marche.

Donc sur ma Calculate j'ai mis les même USE, recompilé et ça ne marche pas, même avec un profil vierge ...

Calculate c'est une Gentoo 100% compatible, donc je pense que le souci est peut être dans firefox...

Mais j'ai testé avec le firefox du site de mozilla j'ai le même souci...

Il y a peut être un paramétrage dans le système qui diffère mais lequel...

----------

## sebB

Regarde peut-etre du cote d'iptables.

T'as essayé avec firefox-bin (je sais pas si ca existe sous calculate)

----------

## Adrien.D

Sous Calculate il y a tout ce qu'il y a sous Gentoo   :Very Happy: 

Firefox-bin même combat :'(

iptables ? 

Après un iptables -F et iptables -X pour tout vider, même souci   :Sad: 

----------

